Looking for a job? Want to hack for Justin.tv? Email michael@justin.tv today! - mwseibel
======
mwseibel
Greetings All,

We are currently looking for excited motivated people to help build the
premiere live video website online. If you have extreme hacking skills
(python, ruby on rails, javascript, flash action script) and you live in the
San Francisco area (or are willing to relocate) please drop us a line!

Feel free to email: info@justin.tv

Peace,

Justin.tv Crew (Justin, Emmett, Michael, Kyle, and Jacob)

PS: Look out for our new release early next week - lots of fixes, a new
justin.tv channel, and more...!

------
nickb
How about some details for potential applicants? Phrase "hack for" can have 6
dozen meanings...

------
danw
Slightly more info at <http://justintv.blogspot.com/2007/05/justintv-is-
hiring.html>

~~~
ashu
still wondering what "slightly more" means :P

